# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG تحديثات :  🐙 Octoplus JTAG PRO v.1.2.0 - check this out! 🐙

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Octoplus JTAG PRO Software v.1.2.0 is out!  *We have added support for LG G5 SE, LG G Slylo, LG Transpyre and Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime!
Also, we have uploaded new SRF (Smart Repair File) for LG LS996, based on ZV7 firmware version.*  Octoplus Box JTAG PRO Software v.1.2.0 Release Notes: *🐙 Added support for the following models via eMMC:*  *LG H845* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *LG LS770* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *LG VS810PP* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files *Samsung SM-G530H* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*🐙 Uploaded new SRF for LG LS996 «LG_LS996_EMMC_BGND3R_ZV7_5.1.1.SRF»**🐙  Updated pinouts in old SRF for LG LS996 - please uninstall old SRF  («Uninstall custom model file(s)» button at «Welcome» tab in the  software) and download new «G_LS996_EMMC_BGND3R_ZV4.SRF» («Download  *.srf» button)**🐙 All pinouts and repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the software)**Please pay attention!  As you may have noticed, there is a minor issue with early Medusa PRO  boxes firmware update. For those who have troubles with updating their  box firmware version to 1.11 we introduce the so called "compatibility mode" - possibility to use all the latest software versions with old box firmware, but sacrificing some firmware-based improvements. *  *When  you run software 1.2.0 for the first time it will attempt to update  your box firmware to 1.11 if needed. If it fails to do so you will see  "box status: not found" message. 
To switch the software to "compatibility mode" do the following:
1. Close Medusa PRO software
2. Reconnect the box
3. Launch 1.2.0 software again 
Also, keep in mind that non-updatable boxes are covered with warranty and entitled for replacement by authorized resellers. *   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Find out more at: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

